# starting my first planted tank!



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

so i plann on trying my first planted tank either in a 5 or 10 gallon and i was wondering what are the easiest most common plants to use, where to get them ,how to plant them, what substrates?, and anything else i need to know? *c/p*


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Planted aquariums are really fun to do. I quite enjoy mine. 
A good beginner plant is the wisteria. I say this because, 1- it grows fast with low-med lighting. and 2- you can take snippets from the top and replant it somewhere else in the tank and it will grow a new plant. So its free plant stock lol. I have some in my tank and haven't looked back. I also have some amazon swords, but those can get very large and wouldn't be good for a small tank. maybe some mini hairgrass for the foreground and some wisteria for the background, mix in some rocks and it should look really nice 

as for substrate. I use Activ-flora and my plants seem to do just fine with that. Also use some liquid plant vitamins to help growth and keep them healthy.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

thank you and do you just buy those at the fishstore or where do you get them..and should i plant the plants in before or after i fill it with water?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

ide go with a 10 gallon or a 20 gallon long tank. Get good substrate, ecocomplete has worked for me in all my tanks. Cycle your tank good, make sure you have good lights( i like 20 long because its shallow and easy to light), get some driftwood but make sure you soak and scrub it to get all the tannis out. Start off with something simple like some java ferns and anubias.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive gotten all my plants from petco or petsmart. sometimes petco will have their dieing plants and you can buy them for 1/2 off and revive them with some fert.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watch Petco and Petsmart...they have a few plants they sell that aren't true aquatic plants and will rot in your aquarium. If you have a smart phone, quick search the internet if you're unsure. The new Petsmart plant dispalys are much better though.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

ok cool thanx so much guys


----------

